# Water or Coke?



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

Read this, and you'll know the difference between water and coke. Then, make
up your mind, which you want to drink!!!  want coke or water ?  This is really an eye opener!
We all know that water is important but I've never seen it written down like this before.

WATER

1. 75% of Americans are chronically dehydrated. (Likely applies to half of the world population.)
2. In 37% of Americans, the thirst mechanism is so weak that it is often mistaken for hunger.
3. Even MILD dehydration will slow down one's metabolism as much as 3%
4. One glass of water will shut down midnight hunger pangs for almost 100% of the dieters 
studied in a University of Washington study.
5. Lack of water, the #1 trigger of daytime fatigue.
6. Preliminary research indicates that 8-10 glasses of water a day could significantly ease back
and joint pain for up to 80% of sufferers.
7. A mere 2% drop in body water can trigger fuzzy short-term memory, trouble with basic math, 
and difficulty focusing on the computer screen or on a printed page.
8. Drinking 5 glasses of water daily decreases the risk of colon cancer by 45%, plus it can 
slash the risk of breast cancer by 79%, and one is 50% less likely to develop bladder cancer. 
Are you drinking the amount of water you should every day?

COKE
1. In many states (in the USA) the highway patrol carries two gallons of
Coke in the trunk to remove blood from the highway after a car accident.
2. You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of coke and it will be gone in two days.
3. To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the toilet bowl and let the "real thing" sit 
for one hour, then flush clean. The citric acid in Coke removes stains from vitreous china.
4. To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: Rub the bumper with a
rumpled-up piece of Reynolds Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola.
5. To clean corrosion from car battery terminals: Pour a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to 
bubble away the corrosion.
6. To loosen a rusted bolt: Apply a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola to the rusted bolt for several 
minutes.
7. To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into the baking pan, wrap the ham in aluminum 
foil, and bake. Thirty minutes before the ham is finished, remove the foil, allowing the 
drippings to mix with the Coke for sumptuous brown gravy.
8. To remove grease from clothes: Empty a can of coke into a load of greasy
clothes, add detergent, and run through a regular cycle. The Coca-Cola will help loosen grease 
stains. It will also clean road haze from your windshield.

FOR YOUR INFORMATION:

1. The active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. Its pH is 2.8. It will dissolve a nail in 
about four days. Phosphoric acid also leaches calcium from bones and is a major contributor to 
the rising increase in osteoporosis.
2. To carry Coca-Cola syrup (the concentrate) the commercial truck must use the Hazardous 
Material place cards reserved for highly corrosive materials.
3. The distributors of coke have been using it to clean the engines of their trucks for about 
20 years!
Now the question is, would YOU like a glass of water or coke


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

Now, I'm not saying I don't drink a coke every now and then(once or twice a week, but mostly I go and skip weeks), it's just an interesting concept. The only thing that goes is that the hydrochloric acid of the stomach can dissolve the coke and thus it won't hurt you too much. But Its still amazing that it can do all that and not really do anything to you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 21, 2004)

Thats why I drink Pepsi, that coke will kill you. :asian:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

LOL...HEHEHEH...ah-ha, I gotcha....heheheh 


:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

The show "Mythbusters" debunked most of the myths involving coke.

The only thing on your list they didn't debunk was whether or not HWY Patrol carries a few gallons with them to clean up blood.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

eh, well I'm not really worried anymore. After reading that, I stopped drinking soda as often a year or so ago(don't laugh). Man I feel better not drinking soda though. I drink it on occasion. And I dirnk more juices anyways. I think drinking soda in general isn't all that good for you. I drink it at parties and kind of reserve it as a treat, just like fast food. I haven't eaten over 5 fast food meals since October of 2003. And I kind of like water better than most soda anyways. Although, A good ginger ale(seagrams') is good every once in a while. 

:asian: 

P.S. I wasn't really that gullible, I just thought about how healthy it is not to drink as much soda. I don't see anything wrong with drinking soda, but I feel better when I don't drink it a ton. Kind of like to make it a treat for myself.


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

The Juries still out on Soda being bad for me!

(Sits back and sips a nice cold diet Soda)

 :uhyeah:


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

Lol yeah. I just had a cherry coke yesterday. Heh:uhyeah: 


:asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 21, 2004)

Careful on the juices.  There is a curent research trend suggesting the spikes in insulin following juice consumption are a contributor to the development of insulin resistance...the precursor to diabetes mellitus, type 2 (as well as syndrome X...kinda got DMII, but not yet).

Stick to the fruit itself, and water...the fiber content in fruit slows down the release of concentrated sugars into the digestive tract/bloodstream, moderating the insulin response.

I personally cut waay back on the smoothies after coming across this little tidbit.

HMMMM...Smoooothieeee.  Off to Jamba Juice!

D.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 21, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> P.S. I wasn't really that gullible, I just thought about how healthy it is not to drink as much soda. I don't see anything wrong with drinking soda, but I feel better when I don't drink it a ton. Kind of like to make it a treat for myself.



Well, I bet you could still use Coke for alot of those uses anyway. My husband read that and said no more Coke. Certainly makes me want to drink water more.  I know especially when it gets hot, the brain gets fuzzy! So it makes sense.  I usually go for water for thirst anyway but then its too late!  But, I still like a Diet Pepsi (oh no, that diet stuff is not good either-another article on that one, Ryan!).  I think I will post this list at our school anyway even if it is "debunked" it will make the people at TKD THINK before they get POP from that machine instead of the water in the frig.
Thanks!


----------



## cinciman (May 21, 2004)

As an avid bodybuilder, I drink about 1 gallon+ of H2O each day.  I can't say that I have drank coke, but only a few times.  I do down a lot of diet Mt. Dew though--I'm a citrus guy.  I did see the Mythbusters show and how they disproved a bunch of the myths surrounding "coke".  It was pretty interesting to say the least.

And to comment on what _Kembudo-Kai Kempoka_ said about the fruit juices.  Well, it's the high amounts of simple sugar in the processed fruit juices that cause insulin sensitivity.  It's this sugar that is high glycemic and causes a huge insulin spike after consumation occurs.  It's this "unneeded" drastic insulin spike that makes many of us fat, and, more importantly, increases the chance of getting type 2 diabetes.  Insulin is a very important hormone and is needed to shuttle glucose(blood sugar), among other nutrients, to our brain and muscle cells.  Being a bodybuilder, I try and manipulate insulin by drinking a high protein/high glycemic carb(dextrose/maltodextrin) post-workout.  I do this because the body is in dire need of muscle repairing protein.  In order to get the protein to the muscle ASAP is by causing an insulin spike which is where the high glycemic simple sugar comes into play.  This is mandatory for proper muscle recooperation/repair.  But, when many of us drink these high "sugar" concentrated fruit juices this causes an insulin spike which totally depletes the blood of glucose.  The brain needs it's glucose, so it signals this through hunger.  We get a craving for carbs and go eat when we really don't need too........snacking.  Usually this snacking consists of high fat/high carb foods which is a NO..NO to be eaten TOGETHER(this is a whole other discussion in itself)!  In an elevated insulin state the body is programmed to store fat if the body DOESN'T NEED what it has ingested.  This is a process which was programmed into us and dates back to our ancestors to protect us from starving during famine(feast or famine as you've all heard it).  The body would feast and store fat and then burn fat during the famine, for energy.  It's nice to NOT have to live like that. The body will store the food, just eaten, as fat if the body doesn't need it.  This can also occur when eating or drinking any high glycemic substance.  This is a brutal cycle which leads to insulin sensitivity which can lead to obesity which leads to diabetes.  The only time any type of sugary source should be ingested is when a person is using insulin for anabolic(muscle growing) reasons such as I mentioned above.  Don't get me wrong, we need insulin to shuttle nutrients to our body cells, but we need this to occur SLOWLY by consuming LOW glycemic carbs.  This stable insulin state drastically cuts the chances of diabetes, allows us to burn fat(if we need it) and cuts un-needed snacking which leads to obesity.  Of course, we love sugary snacks, but it's not healthy for us.  Not to say we can't eat any sweets at all, just limit the amount, or eat the low-carb sweets with sugar alcohols, like I do.  Fear not fruit!  Fruit has fructose which is what replenishes the liver with glucose.  That I know of, fruit doesn't cause insulin sensitivity like sugar does.  Please forgive my outburst on this nutritional matter....haha.  Nutrition is a VERY important part of bodybuilding that has to be understood in order to allow effective muscle growth.  It's all revolved around a Jeckyl and Hyde hormone known as insulin.  And, of course, testosterone, but, again, that's for another discussion...haha.

My advice.  Drink water as a first resort.  Drink diet soda's as a 2nd resort.  And, buy a Jack Lalaine juicer if ya want to drink fruit juice--el natural.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 21, 2004)

The diet stuff contains aspartane, or however you spell it. I don't like what's in that. Splenda is better. LOL


:asian:


----------



## cinciman (May 22, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> The diet stuff contains aspartane, or however you spell it. I don't like what's in that. Splenda is better. LOL
> 
> 
> :asian:


Well, a lot of people are scared of Asparatame because of rumors saying it causes cancer..blah..blah..blah!!  haha!!  Well, that rumor is ********!!  The sugar companies put that rumor out because once the "sugar substitute" craze hit and people realize how bad "real sugar" is then that would drastically cut profits for the simple sugar companies.  Of course, it's not like people will just give up sugar altogether.  I know I can't, but I really monitor EVERYTHINGI eat.

And, I agree ShaolinWolf.  I use Splenda also because it's almost 200 times more sweet than fructose(fruit sugar) which is actually sweeter than simple sugar(table sugar).


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 22, 2004)

I mean, why use all thos equal packets when you can use a box of splenda and it TASTES GREAT!!! Personally equal and sweet and low is not sweet enough for me. I think it tastes sour.


----------



## someguy (May 22, 2004)

But how about the negative things about it.  Aspartane(hope you spelled it right Shaolin Wolf) may well be a carcinogen.  So how much better do you thing the other stuff is.  Stick to water most of the time will be better for you.  Drink wine every now and then and it will have some good effects as well.  Avoid the soda at all costs.  
Well if you'll excuse me I think I'm going to go grab a drink.  Hmm this coke looks good.


----------



## RubyMoon (May 22, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people are scared of Asparatame because of rumors saying it causes cancer..blah..blah..blah!! haha!! Well, that rumor is ********!! The sugar companies put that rumor out because once the "sugar substitute" craze hit and people realize how bad "real sugar" is then that would drastically cut profits for the simple sugar companies. Of course, it's not like people will just give up sugar altogether. I know I can't, but I really monitor EVERYTHINGI eat.


I never heard the rumor about aspartame causing cancer (although I remember the saccharin scare).  I DO know, however, that aspartame can cause problems. 

I found this quote on the website of aspartame.org:  





> "_A carefully controlled study was done at Duke University Medical Center with people who were convinced that aspartame caused their headaches. This study, which was published in the New England Journal of Medicine, demonstrated that aspartame does not cause headaches or migraines."_


I almost never get headaches.  If I drink even a sip or two of something containing aspartame, however (a diet soda, for instance)...I get a headache.  It never fails and there could be no other cause.  I don't need a university research facility to figure it out.  I do NOT get a headache from a regular Coke, but I DO get a headache from a DIET Coke.  I am so sensitive to it, I can even get a headache from chewing a piece of gum that contains aspartame (READ LABELS; you'll be surprised how many gums and breath mints contain aspartame and other nasty stuff). The only reasonable conclusion is that aspartame DOES in FACT give me headaches.  The study supposedly published in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ is clearly flawed. If the study is wrong about headaches, it would not surprise me to learn it is wrong about other reported aspartame-related symptoms, as well.  

Aspartame is bad stuff.  I'm sure many of those "anti-aspartame" websites are way overblown and full of nonsense.  I am absolutely convinced, however, that it is still worth avoiding.  At the very least, it can cause headaches.  If I knew nothing else, that would be enough to make me steer clear of the stuff.  

All the talk about artificial sweeteners aside, why not switch to water?  It's the only thing Nature ever intended us to drink (besides mother's milk), and it is what our bodies need most.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people are scared of Asparatame because of rumors saying it causes cancer..blah..blah..blah!!  haha!!  Well, that rumor is ********!!  The sugar companies put that rumor out because once the "sugar substitute" craze hit and people realize how bad "real sugar" is then that would drastically cut profits for the simple sugar companies.  Of course, it's not like people will just give up sugar altogether.  I know I can't, but I really monitor EVERYTHINGI eat.
> 
> And, I agree ShaolinWolf.  I use Splenda also because it's almost 200 times more sweet than fructose(fruit sugar) which is actually sweeter than simple sugar(table sugar).



cinciman et al,

I understand that one should be cautious of the evil companies who wish to control their industry.

I did some research back in 1985-1986 time frame. Unfortunately, I do not have my paper anymore. It was destroyed. So, everyone take my words with a grain of salt, and either ignore them or go to the library and do the research yourself. I apologize for not have the bibliography to quote. Since then the 700 Club does have a propaganda episode about Equal or Aspartame or Nutra-sweet. It is based around pilots who cannot fly do to headaches and or seizures caused by Methyl Alcohol in their system. Pilots all used to drink the diet sodas to avoid the extra calories while they waited for their flights. 

One of the nasty little things that Nutra-Sweet breaks down into is Methyl Alcohol. This causes blindness in overdose, and headaches in most cases. Seizures are also a possibility.

Check out the state of New Mexico and in particular the University of New Mexico, back in the early 80's they banned Nutra-Sweet. Why for the things they found, including Methyl Alcohol and formic acid. Formic Acid is processed in one way only by the human body. It is modified into Formaldehyde which is then stored in the Liver.

A quick history. Cyclamates were banned in the 60's, then the Saccharin scar in the 70's. Many of the Saccharin test were with pellets that were surgically inserted into the bladders of mice and rats. One of the studies had 12 rats as the control. 12 rats that had surgery only, and 12 rats which had the surgery and the pellets inserted. 6 of the control rats had cancer in the bladder. 7 of the rats with the surgery alone had cancer in the bladder, and 8 rats had bladder cancer with the pellets inserted. There were other test and studies, yet I understand your questioning of the presentation.

In 1976 Congress passed a law that Saccharin would be banned if there was no other American made sugar substitute on the market. In the 1980 election, Serle industries, the manufacturer of Nutra-sweet, gave a $1,000,000 to the federal Republican campaign and also to their local state campaign. The direct of the FDA, in 1981 approved Nutra-sweet without FDA tests, based upon the test of Serle industries only, for dry goods, or pressed goods such as gum. Nutra-sweet breaks down at around 400 Degrees F. This is why it is not used for cooking. The enzymes in the stomach are catalysts that make the effect temperature greater than 400 degree F to be able to process the food. This FDA director retired. The next FDA director authorized independent testing, not FDA testing. He also approved Nutra-sweet for soda if no negative tests were found.

Just a side note. There is no substance in this world that you can take an infinite amount of and not have damage. Even water can drowned you. Too much sugar can cause problems. Yet, no test in any amount released by Serle Industries shows any negative side effects.

There was a study done at MIT, on brain wave patterns. What was found was that the elderly and the young adolescent and menopausal women faced the greatest danger. The study was conducted with those that drank diet pops. Those that drank regular sodas, and no sodas as well. It reported that there was a significantly increase for brain wave pattern changes in the going through puberty and elderly.

So, you can believe what you wish. I just ask you keep an open mind enough to go do the research yourself or have a trusted friend who understands the science to do the research.

That is all I ask.

 :asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 22, 2004)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Thats why I drink Pepsi, that coke will kill you. :asian:


 Pepsi is acider than Coke, fyi. 

And most of the info about them being used as corrosion cleaner (you can also use citric juice, which is just as acidic), or when those pipe cleaners don't work is true.

By the way, Coke is used in demanding sports like triathlon as a quick supply of sugar, but they take the carbonic off previously. One of it other uses is after a gastritis, to help when the stomach is recovering. I haven't asked the doctor the reasons, though.


----------



## jdubakki (May 22, 2004)

I think i need a glass of water right now.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2004)

I also forgot to mention that the 'L' Sugars out of Europe are pretty good for you. If I am not mistaken Splenda is an 'L' Sugar.

The reason it is called an 'L' sugar is that the sugar is made in a left configuration versus the normal Right configuration for natural sugars. Unlike sugar substitutes like Nutra-sweet that break down in the body, the 'L' Sugars are more resistant to breaking down and therefor the less calories they claim and less aide effects.


----------



## Ender (May 22, 2004)

jdubakki said:
			
		

> I think i need a glass of water right now.



I need a beer.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2004)

Ender said:
			
		

> I need a beer.


 :boing2: 

Small amounts of ethyl alcohol are good for the body


----------



## Cryozombie (May 22, 2004)

COFFFEEEE.

After Retiring from the Police Force, my father worked security at the Nutrasweet plant.

He claims most of the employees wont touch the stuff.

 :idunno:


----------



## OULobo (May 24, 2004)

"Pepsi is acider than Coke, fyi." - Kempomachine 
I think you mean acidic. 

I know Pepsi and Coke take the bugs and misc. stains off windsheilds pretty well. The acid in these drinks is enough to act as a mild caustic, but the concentration of these acids, no matter how powerful they are by nature, isn't enough to cause damage to the human digestive process. As mentioned earlier, our stomaches are already designed to take the second most powerful natural acid in high concentration. The real reason why sodas are bad is because they are empty calories, no real nutritional value, just fast energy from sugar. What was really useful is the info involving the need of the body for water. I'm just now trying to amend my lifestyle to drink more wa-wa. Mabey I'll go fill up that empty bottle of Coke I just finished with some water.


----------



## OUMoose (May 24, 2004)

aspartame does break down into carcinogens, but the jury is still out on the quantity needed.  So, I'd say don't go out and drink 10 gallons of Diet Coke.  /nod


----------



## Ender (May 24, 2004)

sigh..too much beer yesterday.....I don't feel so good.


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 25, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> "Pepsi is acider than Coke, fyi." - Kempomachine
> I think you mean acidic.


 Yes, sure. English is not my mother tongue, so I guess you're right


----------



## cinciman (May 25, 2004)

RubyMoon said:
			
		

> I never heard the rumor about aspartame causing cancer (although I remember the saccharin scare). I DO know, however, that aspartame can cause problems.


Yeah, it's saccharin.  I made a mistake of which I blame on being "human". 



			
				RubyMoon said:
			
		

> I found this quote on the website of aspartame.org: I almost never get headaches. If I drink even a sip or two of something containing aspartame, however (a diet soda, for instance)...I get a headache. It never fails and there could be no other cause. I don't need a university research facility to figure it out. I do NOT get a headache from a regular Coke, but I DO get a headache from a DIET Coke. I am so sensitive to it, I can even get a headache from chewing a piece of gum that contains aspartame (READ LABELS; you'll be surprised how many gums and breath mints contain aspartame and other nasty stuff). The only reasonable conclusion is that aspartame DOES in FACT give me headaches. The study supposedly published in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ is clearly flawed. If the study is wrong about headaches, it would not surprise me to learn it is wrong about other reported aspartame-related symptoms, as well.
> 
> Aspartame is bad stuff. I'm sure many of those "anti-aspartame" websites are way overblown and full of nonsense. I am absolutely convinced, however, that it is still worth avoiding. At the very least, it can cause headaches. If I knew nothing else, that would be enough to make me steer clear of the stuff.
> 
> All the talk about artificial sweeteners aside, why not switch to water? It's the only thing Nature ever intended us to drink (besides mother's milk), and it is what our bodies need most.


We all get out info from some place which is what leads us to our beliefs.  I, myself, spend a lot of time reading nutritional info on a bodybuilding website.  These bodybuilders write articles and I read them.  Many of these guys have nutrional degrees and some are just very smart and do their homework.  Not to say they are right or wrong--it's just that I choose to believe them.

http://www.teenbodybuilding.com/derek26.htm (small article on asparatame)

I intake artificial sweetner(Splenda) when I eat my oatmeal and drink my bland protein shakes.  And, I get the other artificial sweetners from my diet Mt. Dew intake--with no headaches as claimed by others.  As I said, I DO drink around 1-1.5 GALLONS of WATER daily, but I also like my diet soda's too.  In my personal opinion, simple sugar is way more harmful than any artifical sweetner.  Of course, my opinion weighs more on the fact of "keeping in shape" rather than actual "health" issues which I don't think there are any, with artificial sweetners.  Talk at ya later!


----------



## cinciman (May 25, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> cinciman et al,
> 
> I understand that one should be cautious of the evil companies who wish to control their industry.
> 
> ...


Interesting info you have there.  It's not that I don't have an open mind, it's just that I got my information from a different place than you.

As noted above, http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/md26.htm

Trust me, these guys do their research.


----------



## RubyMoon (May 25, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> And, I get the other artificial sweetners from my diet Mt. Dew intake--with no headaches as claimed by others.


Not everybody gets aspartame headaches, but some definately do.


----------



## TheRustyOne (May 25, 2004)

Recently, I've been a water and a Tang junkie. Since Mt. Dew has released (and re-released) Livewire, I've been addicted to that in the summer. I just stick to plain old table sugar or the Sugar in the Raw stuff you can get at some places. I know it's all sorts of bleached out and modified (table sugar, that is) and all sorts of nasty stuff, but I just don't like the taste of the substitutes. Haven't tried Splenda yet. Mom got the Edy's ice cream made with Splenda instead of regular sugar but I couldn't try it because I left the next day for a field trip. Grr!


----------



## RCastillo (May 25, 2004)

I'm a Diet Coke drinker, and you can have it when you "pry it out of my dead cold hands". (Apologies to Charlton Heston) :asian:


----------



## cinciman (May 25, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I'm a Diet Coke drinker, and you can have it when you "pry it out of my dead cold hands". (Apologies to Charlton Heston) :asian:


haha!  Yeah, my dad loves diet coke also.  I remember reading a while back about diet coke being linked to alzheimers(spelling?).

I wonder if that was Pepsi's doing.


----------



## RCastillo (May 25, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> haha!  Yeah, my dad loves diet coke also.  I remember reading a while back about diet coke being linked to alzheimers(spelling?).
> 
> I wonder if that was Pepsi's doing.



Now that's scary! :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2004)

cinciman said:
			
		

> Interesting info you have there.  It's not that I don't have an open mind, it's just that I got my information from a different place than you.
> 
> As noted above, http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/md26.htm
> 
> Trust me, these guys do their research.



Trust me, I did my own research, and the English instructor had her MD Doctor husband review it to see if I was BS'ing.

 :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 25, 2004)

water first,beer second,and third and fourth and fifth...................


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 25, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> water first,beer second,and third and fourth and fifth...................



Gary,

I like Water, then a Beer, then a water, then a beer, then a water. Two is my limit .


----------



## OULobo (May 26, 2004)

In order of appearance on a Sat. night:
beer, beer, beer, beer, blurry looking whiskey, something someone told me was tequila, throw up, then water, water, sleep, water, water

 :boing2:


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 15, 2004)

I used to drink a lot of soda. Once I stopped drinking the large amounts that I used to I lost 10 pounds. Now I only drink it once in awhile, and I would have to say I feel much better drinking juices and water. I think that I may have gotten my kidney stone from soda also. I quit drinking it after that most painful experience.

 I drink Propel and flavored water sometimes because I can't seem to drink a lot of water at once. (its the flavor thing)


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

I prefer Gatorade.


----------

